# Hi!



## Chelina (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi everyone! I´ve been reading this site since months ago and got myself an account but forgot I had it. The information in this site is just so cool and I´ve learned lots of stuff! .) Now I will talk about myself, I´m 16 and I own a cat and a dog. Long ago I owned another dog but he passed away because of brain damage, we believe it was like a stroke because of the hot environment, RIP... (maybe I can get you a pic of him .(, so cute)

I have been a dog lover since I have memory but because mine have lived outside, I´m not attached to them, which is sad knowing how great they are and so on .( Though my father does get good times with the dog, they run together like 10kms a day! But even though, I told to myself, why not try a cat even if I have no idea how they really are? You see, they have this stereotype of being not as lovable as dogs and also to act so independent that they don´t really need humans, but it is not true at all! My cat has been with me since last year´s september, I adopted her from a shelter and I´m happy I did!

And here is my cat, she´s just a cutie and lives inside with us (indoor cat) just look at her .) her name is Tammy










But hey, wait a sec! My beagle deserves a space here too, his name is Newton. 










I´m not attached to him, but even though, he´s is a good dog and wouldn´t hurt a bug or anything by the way! .)

That´s all for today, thank you for reading ! I´m happy of meeting everyone in the forum .)!

chela!*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitty & doggie you got there!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome!!! Very beautiful kittie & dog!!! Thanks for saving a shelter cat!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Welcome. Tammy is a cutie. 

I love begals, that are such nice dogs.


----------



## Chelina (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank you  I rescued Tammy from a shelter when she was like 2 months old, such days :roll:


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Gorgeous pets you have. Tammy is a real cutie!


----------

